# Rahmenschutz für Radon Slide 150 bzw Swoop 175



## FrozenIdentity (10. August 2014)

Hallo,

kennt sich jemand mit Rahmenschutz aus und weiß welcher passen und gut ist für die 2 oben genannten bikes?
Muss mich noch zwischen einem von denen entscheiden wird dann ein 15 Modell und habe keine Lust das direkt kratzer etc am rahmen zu sehen sind.
Vielen Dank schon einmal


----------

